# Scalping with push reel



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Has anyone ever scalped their Bermuda with a push mower? I've gotten fairly low but it seems like my mower is just riding on top of what is left because it's so dense. It take off a little bit but not that much now. Should I just keep at it or is it hopeless? Lol


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

Can you maybe rent a powered reel mower nearby? In my location I could rent a gas powered reel from an equipment rental place if I had to. They're about a half mile away from me. And if they went out of business, I expect it wouldn't be too hard to find a local lawn jockey who would bring his reel and do the one time job for a fee. A place that sells sod and specialty lawn supplies in your area, or a place that fixes and sharpens reel mowers might have a list of contacts.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

LAlawn said:


> Has anyone ever scalped their Bermuda with a push mower? I've gotten fairly low but it seems like my mower is just riding on top of what is left because it's so dense. It take off a little bit but not that much now. Should I just keep at it or is it hopeless? Lol


believe I may have asked or seen a similar thread asking this question.i believe the best manual push reel mower recommended was the Scott's.i think it goes down to half inch unlike most and one guy put roller skate wheels on his to go lower.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

This Mascot one goes down to .5

http://www.reelmowersetc.com/product/mascot-reel-mower/45-01931.html


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Problem is the push reels don't weigh much...might be able to add some weight to it somehow. A powered reel mower weighs at least 100lbs+

Probably the best you can do with out investing in any more equipment is scalp as low a possible, then raise the height of cut, to the next level up and maintain there


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Problem is the push reels don't weigh much...might be able to add some weight to it somehow. A powered reel mower weighs at least 100lbs+

Probably the best you can do with out investing in any more equipment is scalp as low a possible, then raise the height of cut, to the next level up and maintain there


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> Problem is the push reels don't weigh much...might be able to add some weight to it somehow. A powered reel mower weighs at least 100lbs+
> 
> Probably the best you can do with out investing in any more equipment is scalp as low a possible, then raise the height of cut, to the next level up and maintain there


this is absolutely correct once you are able to grow thick Bermuda the problem becomes the weight of manual reel mowers. Even if you set the height of cut to 0.5 inches it will still ride on top of the grass instead of cutting into it.

Young padowan its time you become a Jedi. Gas mower is in your future. It will only get worse. Have you started seeing the wavy washboard ripples in your grass yet?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Don't


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is the push reels don't weigh much...might be able to add some weight to it somehow. A powered reel mower weighs at least 100lbs+
> ...


I don't think so haha. But I do have thick runners everywhere and now I've been confused as to how much to actually cut off. My goal HOC is 1" and I was shooting for half an inch but as it's slowly become less and less (from going over it a million times) it's just beds of runners so I'm wondering if I need to go all the day to the dirt.

Another thought I had was putting a solid amount of topper on top of the 1" it's currently at and resetting it that way, thoughts?


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm the guy who used a Scott's with rollerblade wheels and now I completely took the wheels off.

You can definitely scalp this way. I am actually maintaining with the same configuration.

For 2,000sf you could also just use a string trimmer to take it down to the deck. Water and fertilizer and it'll come right back.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

That is really excellent work NT5000. Aside from removing the rear wheels do you ever have to anything special to the bedknife on the Scotts Classic, like put a different angle on the face, get a shop to put relief grind on reel blades, or anything? Really impressive results.


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

nt5000 said:


> I'm the guy who used a Scott's with rollerblade wheels and now I completely took the wheels off.
> 
> You can definitely scalp this way. I am actually maintaining with the same configuration.
> 
> For 2,000sf you could also just use a string trimmer to take it down to the deck. Water and fertilizer and it'll come right back.


Wow. You sir are a legend among men. I was told today that my bermuda is actually kikuyu. Which still needs to be scalped but apparently is hard to do because of the thick above ground runners. Still going to give it another run with the push reel though haha.

Anyone have any thoughts on putting a thick layer of top dressing on if I can't get it too short?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

nt5000 said:


> I'm the guy who used a Scott's with rollerblade wheels and now I completely took the wheels off.
> 
> You can definitely scalp this way. I am actually maintaining with the same configuration.
> 
> For 2,000sf you could also just use a string trimmer to take it down to the deck. Water and fertilizer and it'll come right back.


Man I was all ready to make a "I drink your milkshake" joke and then I saw the cat. There's not much I can say after that.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye lol

@Groundskeeper Willie No I haven't done anything besides backlap with valve grinding compound from the auto parts store. At $150 this mower isn't really worth putting a lot of work into. I'll just get a fresh one or a mascot (or something like a gm1000  ) when the reel/bed knife is kaput.

The angle of the bed knife makes it float worse because it slopes upward. I wouldn't be able to scalp now that it's thick, but in early spring it went down to the dirt. That's why I can maintain without raising it up. It won't scalp unless there is a hump.

@LAlawn I don't think anyone will discourage you from topdressing. That would be great.


----------

